# Maliau Basin, Sabah, Malaysia. June 2011



## moloch05 (Aug 27, 2011)

In June, I visited the Maliau Basin Reserve in Sabah with a group of butterfly photographers from Malaysia and Singapore. I met the group on the net and they kindly invited me along to participate in a survey of the butterflies near the headquarters of the reserve.






I was happy to visit since it is difficult to gain access to the Maliau Basin. Reaching the reserve involved a five hour drive by 4x4 from the coastal city of Tawau. It was sad to see the extent of habitat loss in this part of Sabah. Nearly four hours of the journey passed through oil palm plantations and these stretched to the horizon in all directions. Sometimes, I saw the skeletons of old trees but the rainforest that once covered this area was completely gone. The last hour of the trip passed through selectively logged forest where all of the big trees had been removed. The forest canopy was broken so there were lots of vines and ferns in the understorey. Walking through this was impossible but I heard/saw quite a variety of birds including forest species such as pittas, trogons and hornbills. The headquarters was situated in selectively logged forest although it was in reasonable condition. The slopes and basin itself were never logged so the forest there was primary.

Here is a distant view of the Maliau Basin. The northern slopes are higher than those in the south. The headquarters is situated just below the southern slope of the reserve.






...selectively logged forest near the headquarters:










Here is our accommodation at the headquarters of the reserve. It was a nice place with great views of the surrounding trees. At night, all sorts of interesting inverts and moths visited the lights.






The forest was often "steamy" in the early mornings:






We sat in the mornings and evenings and watched hornbills flying back and forth from these trees to a nearby fruiting _Ficus_. Hornbills were abundant and included many Rhinoceros, Helmeted, Wreathed, Black and Bushy-crested.






It seems that access to the Maliau Basin is restricted to those who travel with a few tour companies (big $$$) or those who apply and are granted a permit that allows them to conduct biological research. My group arranged the later permit but we were restricted to the roads and a single nature trail near the headquarters. We were not allowed to venture along other trails that entered the basin.

The Maliau Basin was a fairly late discovery last century. The basin is surrounded by steep sided mountains and receives heavy rainfall. This is one of those locations in the world where there are still new animals to be discovered. One recent discovery that we heard about was a small frog that only lives in pitcher plants. I am sure that someone will find new species of butterflies in some of the remote, unusual habitats of the reserve. Our group added a number of species not previously recorded in this area and our total list after seven days of searching was about 140 species. Sabah is rich with butterflies.

Here is a topographical display of the reserve. The white marker (centre right) is the location of the headquarters.






We were allowed on a nature trail across the Maliau River. The river marked the boundary of the primary forest.






There also was a skywalk here. The walkway was built out from a ridge and allowed good views into the canopy and then to the treetops of the smaller trees. At times, it was a great place for birds and I was able to look down on species that I normally had a hard time seeing in the canopy. Helmeted Hornbills were particularly common here and I now understand why I always hear these but so rarely see them in the Asian rainforest.






Here is a shot of the guys in action. Our party of eight was equally divided between macro photographers and butterfly photographers. Both groups were superb photographers and I learned lots from the guys. 






Tiger Leeches were one of the most common animals in the forest. These creatures were so affectionate. They just loved us.









One of the guys suggested that this shot would make a nice Valentine's Card. 





Blue-eyed Dragon (_Gonocephalus liogaster_)














Asian House Gecko (_Hemidactylus frenatus_)?






Any ideas about the identity of this little juvenile gecko? The webbed toes and colour pattern remind me of _Ptychozoon sp_. but it had an ordinary rather than elaborately lobed tail. The gecko scampered across the ceiling of the veranda one night while we were photographing the inverts.





Not certain but I think that this might be a Worm Gecko (_Hemiphyllodactylus typus_). Is that correct? I found this during the day on a pot plant at the headquarters.






_Sphenomorphus sp_. It resembles the shot of _S. haasi_ in Snakes and Other Reptiles of Borneo but I am not certain of the species.






_Sphenomorphus sp_. It resembles the shot of _S. multisquamatus_ in Snakes and Other Reptiles of Borneo but again, I am not certain of the species.






I _think_ that the following two skinks are a juvenile and adult of the same species. They look much like Black-banded Skinks (_Mabuya rudis_) in the Borneo guide.











Water Monitors (_Varanus salvator_) were common in a pond at the headquarters. This one swam beneath a bridge where I was standing.













I think that this little monitor was a juvenile _V. salvator_.






Frog. Id? These were common on plants around the headquarters. I watched a Malay Civet eat one of these.






Maliau Basin was great for mammals. I went out each night on a walk and ended up seeing four species of civets (Malay, Banded Palm, Small-toothed Palm and Binturong), Long-tailed Macaques, Bornean Gibbons, Slow Loris, Colugo, Giant Flying Squirrels, Leopard Cat, Mouse Deer, and Bearded Pigs. A Costa Rican ornithologist that I met found a Flat-headed Cat along the river at night. 


I awakened to the territorial songs of Bornean Gibbons every morning. On one occasion, they came close to the accommodation buildings to feed in a fruiting tree.










Malay Civet: Saw these animals every night below the walkway of the accommodation. They seemed to be hunting frogs and inverts near the lights at night.






Colugo: Saw two of these. One was found licking sap at night and the other was disturbed during the day and scampered up a tree.










Birds were good and included several species of trogons, Blue-headed/Black-crowned Pittas, 5 species of hornbills, many babblers, two species of broadbills, four species of kingfishers and on and on.

Oriental Dwarf Kingfisher: a stunning bird.





... asleep at night.






Black Hornbills were a common sight and sound.










Rhinoceros Hornbill: These were a daily sight as were the big Helmeted Hornbills. They usually were seen flying from a giant tree near the accommodation to a fruiting fig.






Brown Wood Owl: seen most evening at lights along the walkways of the accommodation. It appeared to hunt the giant cicadas that would visit the lights at night.






Rufous-bellied Eagle






Yellow-rumped Flowerpecker, a Bornean endemic.






Whip Scorpions were seen a few times at night.






Bird-dropping mimic spider. One of the macro photographers pointed out this spider to me. It certainly looked like bird droppings so was easy to overlook.






huntsman?






This House Centipede was huge!










"Pill" Millipede. These are about the size of a golf ball when curled.










Stag Beetle: This beetle was one of my favourite finds on the trip. It was huge and had enormous almost tusk-like jaws. 










Violin Beetle: Arrived at the lights on a rainy night. Another odd and fabulous beetle.










Rhinoceros Beetles of several species were common. The second species below had incredible horns.






















Weevil






Lantern Bugs are always a nice sight. One of the macro photographers loves to photograph these insects. He methodically searched the bases of trees and eventually found three species of these insects.










Plant Hoppers










Dead-leaf Mantis: An amazing species! They were so well disguised when standing on leaf little.










Lace Mantis was a fast mover. It could race away when disturbed.










Katydids were diverse. They also included one of the largest insects that I have observed (first couple of shots below).





























Tessaratomidae: These are big, showy hemipterans.










Ichneumon wasp with an incredibly long ovipositer. It looked like a white ribbon was trailing behind the insect when in flight.






... more tomorrow


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 27, 2011)

The dragon was awesome, so were the inverts.


----------



## mummabear (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Really enjoyed that lot. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 27, 2011)

Hot images and awesome critters as always, That unidentified Juvi gecko is spectacular. Thank you so much for taking time to post for us all.

I just had a quick look, could it be Ptychozoon Lionotum or Kuhli ?


----------



## moloch05 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks, all. I suppose either of those are possible, Smithers. I am not certain, though. I may try the Geckophiles forum to see if any comes back with a name and photos.

A few more before the leps.

Plain Pygmy Squirrel: cute little squirrel that was not much bigger than a mouse.






Earwigs feeding on a fungus at night:






White-fronted Falconet: This is a Bornean endemic and only a little larger than a starling.







*LEPIDOPTERANS:
PIERIDAE*

This butterfly hand an interesting pattern that can be seen through the wings. It looked much like a Dogface Butterfly in the States. We only saw it once along the Maliau River.
Orange Tip (_Ixias pyrene_)










Orange Emigrant (_Catopsilia scylla_): common puddler.






Lemon Emigrant (_Catopsilla pomona_): even more common.






_Saletara panda_: only a few encountered. 






Bornean Sawtooth (_Prioneris cornelia_): a Borean endemic.






One of the Jezebels (_Delias singapura_): Only seen once in deep shade.






One of the Gulls (_Cepora iudith_)










Grass Yellow (_Eurema sp_.)







*NYMPHALIDAE*

Black Rajah (_Charaxes solon_): We were happy to find this species since it is rare throughout its range.






Tawny Rajah (_Charaxes bernadus_): a common and widespread species.










Jewel Nawab (_Polyura delphis_): This lovely species was only seen once.






Yellow Indian Nawab (_Polyura jalysus_): widespread species only seen once.






Plain Nawab (_Polyura hebe_): widespread species only seen once.






Archduke (_Lexia pardalis_)










Unbroken Sargeant (_Athyma pravara_) 







Malay Staff Sargeant (_Athyma reta_)






_Neptis ilura_







Clipper (_Parthenos sylvia_)






Commodore (_Moduza procris_)






Brown Pansy (_Junonia iphita_): common in open areas.






Grey Pansy (_Junonia atlites_): common in open areas.










Glorius Began (_Agatasa calydonia_): I found one of these gorgeous butterflies as it sat next to pig excrement on a dirt road. Unfortunately, it flushed and I was only able to get this highly cropped shot of it as it perched on the side of a tree. This is a rare species. Wallace only recorded it once on his voyage of discovery in the 1800s.






Malay Yeoman (_Cirrochroa malaya_)











_Cirrochroa satellita_





Paduca fasciata with a Tiger Beetle







One of the Barons (_Tanaecia munda_):






Wizzard (_Rhinopalpa polynice_)


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 28, 2011)

awesome pics, got any more of the herps


----------



## starr9 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow! so amazing! Thank you for posting this! I loved it!!!:lol:


----------



## Elapidae1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Awesome post as usuall. The butterflys are incredible. 
We also have a couple of species of Bird Poo Mimicking spiders in Australia


----------



## Smithers (Aug 28, 2011)

That Glorious Began is almost psychedelic well done on the capture, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Suenstu (Aug 28, 2011)

Wonderful! What an incredible trip!!


----------



## Bushman (Aug 29, 2011)

An excellent account of a great assortment of critters. You've done very well to see so many species and to have photographed as many as did is no mean feat. 
Well done and thanks for sharing. 

By the way, I reckon that the following gecko is _Ptychozoon horsfieldii_


----------



## moloch05 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks very much, everyone.

frogboy, I wish that I had more herps but they were difficult in the forest. Only one guy in our group found a snake even though we were all out everyday on the trails and I also went out at night.


Elapidae1, I did not realize that we had spiders like that in Australia. I hope to see one someday.


Bushman, you may be correct with the identification. I hope that you are since it will be a new one to me.



Someone on another forum asked about the Neptis and Athyma. Athyma and Neptis are large genera with similar species. Identification is based on the the stripes/spots on the wings but it can be difficult to separate the species. Here are examples of the two genera and you can get an idea how similar the they are in appearance.

1. Neptis duryodama
2. Neptis leucoporos
3. Neptis soma
4. Athyma pravara
5. Athyma pravara
6. Athyma reta
7. Athyma cama
8. Athyma nefte
9. Neptis ilura
10. Neptis miah 





































*PAPILIONIDAE*
_Graphium evemon_: Common on the sand flats along the river.






Tailed Jay (_Graphium agememnon_) Common on the sand flats along the river.







Five-bar Swallowtail (_Pathysa antiphates_) Only seen once.






Black and White Helen (_Papilio nephelus_): Common swallowtail.







*LYCAENIDAE*
Common Imperial (_Cheritra freja_): several seen along the river or within the forest.





Common Posy (_Drupadia ravindra_): Common in the forest.










_Acytolepis lambi_: a few puddling after a rain on a dirt road through the forest.






Elbowed Pierrot (_Caleta elna_): fairly common puddler.






Silver Royal (_Ancema blanka_): A gorgeous species seen along a dirt road through the forest.






HESPERIDAE
This skipper is a mimic of bird droppings. I only saw it once when it responded to the bait and dropped to the sand briefly from the surrounding forest. _Odontoptilum pygela_







Moths were interesting at night. They were the best on our first two nights after a heavy shower.
Moth 1: One of the luna moths.





Moth 2.





Moth 3.





Moth 4.





Moth 5.





Moth 6.





Moth 7.





Moth 8.





Moth 9. Bizzare creature that was hard to recognize as a moth.






That is it for my photos from Malaysia for this year. 

Regards,
David

Thanks very much, everyone.

frogboy, I wish that I had more herps but they were difficult in the forest. Only one guy in our group found a snake even though we were all out everyday on the trails and I also went out at night.


Elapidae1, I did not realize that we had spiders like that in Australia. I hope to see one someday.


Bushman, you may be correct with the identification. I hope that you are since it will be a new one to me.



Someone on another forum asked about the Neptis and Athyma. Athyma and Neptis are large genera with similar species. Identification is based on the the stripes/spots on the wings but it can be difficult to separate the species. Here are examples of the two genera and you can get an idea how similar the they are in appearance.

1. Neptis duryodama
2. Neptis leucoporos
3. Neptis soma
4. Athyma pravara
5. Athyma pravara
6. Athyma reta
7. Athyma cama
8. Athyma nefte
9. Neptis ilura
10. Neptis miah 





































*PAPILIONIDAE*
_Graphium evemon_: Common on the sand flats along the river.






Tailed Jay (_Graphium agememnon_) Common on the sand flats along the river.







Five-bar Swallowtail (_Pathysa antiphates_) Only seen once.






Black and White Helen (_Papilio nephelus_): Common swallowtail.







*LYCAENIDAE*
Common Imperial (_Cheritra freja_): several seen along the river or within the forest.





Common Posy (_Drupadia ravindra_): Common in the forest.










_Acytolepis lambi_: a few puddling after a rain on a dirt road through the forest.






Elbowed Pierrot (_Caleta elna_): fairly common puddler.






Silver Royal (_Ancema blanka_): A gorgeous species seen along a dirt road through the forest.






HESPERIDAE
This skipper is a mimic of bird droppings. I only saw it once when it responded to the bait and dropped to the sand briefly from the surrounding forest. _Odontoptilum pygela_







Moths were interesting at night. They were the best on our first two nights after a heavy shower.
Moth 1: One of the luna moths.





Moth 2.





Moth 3.





Moth 4.





Moth 5.





Moth 6.





Moth 7.





Moth 8.





Moth 9. Bizzare creature that was hard to recognize as a moth.






That is it for my photos from Malaysia for this year. 

Regards,
David

Bushman,
I think that the gecko may well be _Ptychozoon horsfieldi_. I highly cropped a couple of other shots and now can see what looks like a gliding membrane along the abdomen and also a few denticulate tail lobes. I had not noticed either feature before.










Still don't know about this little gecko. 










A colourful stinging caterpillar:







These crickets were common:






Another colourful moth:








If anyone is interested in butterflies from southeast Asia the have a look at the following forum at: 
Butterfly Discussion Forums - Powered by vBulletin

The participants post the most amazing photos of butterflies and other inverts. They also are helpful with advice about photo techniques and attracting butterflies.


Regards,
David


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Sep 22, 2011)

Great Pics! Love the _Gonocephalus liogaster_, so unusual but cool, the Colugo reminds me (in colouration) of the Green Ringtail Possum, and that Stag Beetle is amazing, would love one as a pet. Also the Lantern Bugs and Luna Moth grabbed my attention. 
I think that the little grey gecko just above that hasnt been unidentifed could be _Luperosaurus browni _or another sp in the same genus, not sure whether any more sp of that genus have been described from Malaysia. Looking at the feet they do not look like _Hemiphyllodactylus _and one of the generic names for _Luperosaurus_ is Flap-footed Geckos, which resembles the feet on your photos. Also the fringe to the tail remind me of other pics i've seen of _Luperosaurus_.


----------

